# Changing belts



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

How hard is it to put a new belt on a 550xp?


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Its a good 15 min worth of work! Not bad at all!!! A few 10mm head bolts on the clutch cover and a hose clamp! Just walk the belt off and walk a new one back on. We at the dealership recommend a new cover seal because they don't expand after they are sandwitched togather. If you need any more help holler at me and ill help the best I can.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

How much do you think someone would charge to put it on? I don't want to mess anything up. I already have the belt


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It is really simple. I have no doubt that you could handle it. Of course if we was a little closer to each other I would do it for you for free.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not the best with Stuff like that. Ha I'm scared I would tear something up


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I let my dealer change my belt the first time. It was like $230 or something. They charged 2 hrs labor, when it only takes 30 minutes. So if you have plenty of money, let them do it. But you could take that same $$$ and buy the clutch puller and do it yourself from now on. I see those outlaws in your avatar, you are gonna go broke paying someone to put belts on for you. It's really nothing to it. Well putting one on is easy, adjusting the deflection might be time consuming. but it's the life of the belt, so it must be done. I did a quick search on youtube and found this. 





 
All the bolt sizes may be a little different, but the general idea is the same. Pull the primary and replace the belt. Then just clean the end of the crank where the primary goes and reinstall it. Use a torgue wrench! PM me if you need some hands on help, I only 30 miles away, and I will work for beer. lol


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Where can I buy a clutch puller from?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

there are some on ebay for about $40


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't need one to just change a belt but ebay has them pretty cheap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteforcematt said:


> You don't need one to just change a belt but ebay has them pretty cheap.


Why not? Rolling them on is NOT a good idea. I dont care what your techs at tech school told you. Rolling on belts is not a good idea.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Why not? Rolling them on is NOT a good idea. I dont care what your techs at tech school told you. Rolling on belts is not a good idea.




Agreed. Do it if you have to in the bush to get home but not on a new belt. It can leave punch marks on the sides of the belt that can lead to premature wear and failure.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to get it from got gear tomorrow.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! Got it done already! It's ready for Elton next weekend now


----------

